# Southern ontario raw feeders



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Is there anywhere we can post where we are finding our meat from?
Maybe give a shout out to a place that is helpful and a boo to a place that perhaps isn't the best meat.

I was able to find beef heart today because i ran into another raw feeder in the meat plant and she said i just had to ask for it. LOL who would have thought to just ask ha ha.

I also got some tripe but think i will wait till the weekend to try that one out.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

check out
Raw Tripe Dog Food Ontario - Natural Dog Food 
they have a great product. Fresh tripe is $1/lbs and they often also carry beef heart for around $0.75/lbs.

I use Highland Packers regularly (Stoney Creek area), they aren't the cheapest per se, but they are convenient and they have a great product. I regularly get pork heart ($0.85/lbs), pork necks ($0.45/lbs), 'soup chickens' ($0.65/lbs), beef heart ($0.99/lbs) and a beef lung and spleen grind ($0.98/lbs).

I use a few other places but I've got their information all over the place right now. 

Oh and for S.Ontarians, Sobeys has pork legs on for $0.79/lbs.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Highland is where i get most of ours from as well just never thought to ask for other stuff lol.
I have gone in farmer als but it smells in there and i don`t find stuff fresh so just try to stay away.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone purhased ground bone-in chicken from Soldaats over in Ancaster?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to try k9cuisineraw.ca while I'm at home in TO for the summer!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use K9 cuisine here in London, and they are pretty good. No complaints so far!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I get their chicken carcasses at the Chinese market....

Tripe I get in alliston...beef and Turkey I get in innisfil.


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is awesome! I'm in Midland, a half hour north of Barrie, and I'm trying to figure out where I'm going to buy meat for Jack, besides the grocery store. I was messing around on Google last night and I found this supplier in Innisfil, Raw4Dogs. Anyone familiar with it? Are the prices listed under 'products' reasonable? I'm just in the researching stage, and I live in a small town so I'm concerned about pricing and variety. Something like this seems like it could be a good option. 

About | Raw4Dogs


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I get their chicken carcasses at the Chinese market....
> 
> Tripe I get in alliston...beef and Turkey I get in innisfil.


I'm in Midland, and I've found a place in Innisfil called Raw4Dogs that I think would be a good supplier. Haven't bought anything yet as we're not starting raw for a few weeks, but they have product info and prices on their website. Is this the place you get your beef and turkey? Or is there another source in Innisfil?


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

NR/BARF Supplier, Book, Practitioner Directory List

Scroll down on the left and click Ontario and there are a ton! I've posted this a lot, not trying to spam but it really is helpful lol!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

CaptainJack said:


> I'm in Midland, and I've found a place in Innisfil called Raw4Dogs that I think would be a good supplier. Haven't bought anything yet as we're not starting raw for a few weeks, but they have product info and prices on their website. Is this the place you get your beef and turkey? Or is there another source in Innisfil?


Yup, raw4dogs is run by my friend.... I can tell you everything is of quality.
Been buying from him for about a year now.


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

I read everyone's comments,
I googled K9cuisineraw.ca
I called the London Ontario phone number, appears they are no longer in business.

Where are people buying raw from in the London area?


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I`m in London and I go to Highland meat packers in Hamilton. They slaughter on Tuesdays so it is best to place an order on Wednesday morning, they sell out fast usually. They have a long list of things you can buy on their website. Bit of a drive, but it`s the best place I have found so far. 

Raw Pet Food | Highland Country Markets


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Lia said:


> I`m in London and I go to Highland meat packers in Hamilton. They slaughter on Tuesdays so it is best to place an order on Wednesday morning, they sell out fast usually. They have a long list of things you can buy on their website. Bit of a drive, but it`s the best place I have found so far.
> 
> Raw Pet Food | Highland Country Markets


I love highland packers. I have never had any issues. Great prices, too.


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you guys buying ground product or grinding yourself?

We have been buying bony meat(chicken legs,backs and breast)(flyer sales) plus organs and chicken carcass(Trails End Market) then DIY grinding and mixing.
Freezing in 2lb bags., thawing as needed.
At feeding time; mixing bony meat,veggies,fruit and supplements

They also get beef marrow bones, beef rib bones, frozen turkey necks/wings as recreational chews.

Do you have any pricing you can share from Highland?

Do you know of any networking in London to source meat?

Thanks


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

Last time I went to Highland this is what I bought (roughly): 50lbs coarse ground beef, 40lbs beef heart, 40lbs pork heart, (I think) 30lbs beef tongue, 50lbs coarse ground bone in chicken, 15lb tripe, and that came to around $290. It would have been $20 less, but I forgot to order the chicken and had to buy the bags that they have (which cost a little more, simply because they are bagged and not boxed). When you buy it by the case its less than $1 per lb for the chicken. I also like buying the chicken ground because I make my own meat and bone mixes for my girls, and freeze them into blocks. 

The only other way to get an idea on prices at Highland is to make a list and call to see how much per pound what you are looking at is. They can`t take an order and tally it up without ringing it in, so you have to do the math yourself. 

Other than that I have heard of a few packers in Toronto that have good deals, but I refuse to drive into the center of TO!


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

Highland Packers is amazing. That's the main place I shop for my dog food. I always give them a week to prepare my order and everything is fresh. My two girls love it, I love it.

Pricing on most things is great. Last time I ordered though I didn't get as much beef heart as requested as there were a lot of dog food orders that week so I had to order more for another day. I suggest going to their website and emailing them. They will email you a price list. Just a heads up though, if you order tripe they will not sell you your order until after 4pm due to the tripe. Thursdays and Fridays and Saturdays tend to be really busy days for them, so I suggest picking orders up Wednesdays.


----------



## kjay (Jan 22, 2013)

In in windsor I bought a tasin 108 let me tell you works great. 
I buy my chicken from market and sometimes mister meat has quarters for 99 cents a pound I buy 100 pounds. I try to feed whole items when I can supervise. But ground when I am in a hurry.
Wish I was closer to Hamilton. Great thread.


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I placed my order on a Monday morning and picked it up that day at 1pm. The guy that does the dog food did say I was basically getting the last of what they had, but I had tripe in my order and didn`t have to wait until after 4 to pick it up. We will see if I have to wait next time I guess. Good tip on sending an e-mail to get a price list, I never even thought of that, so I asked for one last one last night, that should make my next order easier!


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi kjay,

We have a #12 grinder also.

THIS GOES OUT TO EVERYONE

After doing 3-200 lb batches, we bought a manual meat mixer. Works great.
They make models that connect to grinder motor, that a pain when doing both steps at once.

The process is easy now; grind, mix, freeze, repeat when needed.
We have 2 freezers, 1 for ground meaty bone mix and the 2nd for meat and such bought on sale waiting to be ground into dog food.

We recently bought a Excalibur food dehydrator for DIY liver treats, beats buying Krumps by the bag.

I read an article, short version. Buy Eye of Round beef roast on sale($1.77 Lb last week), slice into steaks, freeze, cook and cut into 1/4" X 1/4" pcs. for training.
We found pan frying to medium works better than BBQ, remember no spices. That way humans don't eat as much.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Occa said:


> I read everyone's comments,
> I googled K9cuisineraw.ca
> I called the London Ontario phone number, appears they are no longer in business.
> 
> Where are people buying raw from in the London area?


I heard that the owner is facing a major illness... so they had to close the company.


----------

